# detox to try and get rid of ibs-d?



## billi (Jun 14, 2011)

hey,i was thinking of trying basically my own version of a detox for a few weeks (or as long as i can hack) so 2-3 weeks.in this i was thinking of drinking fruit smoothies as i don't seem to be sensitive to sugar and most fruits have benefits, basic salads and then veg and plain chicken for dinner.at the moment, i have a really high fat diet and haven't successfully tried anything to make my ibs die down and ###### but i'm starting to feel really run down and ill so i really need to do something.has anyone with mild-medium ibs (that's where i'd put myself in comparison to some people's symptoms on here) that has tried what is basically a really bland diet?maybe i'm just wishful thinking though!thanks for reading anywho..


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

billi said:


> hey,i was thinking of trying basically my own version of a detox for a few weeks (or as long as i can hack) so 2-3 weeks.in this i was thinking of drinking fruit smoothies as i don't seem to be sensitive to sugar and most fruits have benefits, basic salads and then veg and plain chicken for dinner.at the moment, i have a really high fat diet and haven't successfully tried anything to make my ibs die down and ###### but i'm starting to feel really run down and ill so i really need to do something.has anyone with mild-medium ibs (that's where i'd put myself in comparison to some people's symptoms on here) that has tried what is basically a really bland diet?maybe i'm just wishful thinking though!thanks for reading anywho..


----------

